# Polish/Slavic/Russian



## sydneybla (Apr 14, 2011)

I am trying learn polish, if anybody knows how to speak/write any Eastern European language, it would be awesome if we can converse and practice together.


----------



## Margarita (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a Russian major, but Polish has a different alphabet haha. I don't know if I could be any help to you. Let me know what you think though!


----------



## plagueship (May 7, 2011)

i speak a little polish, to jezyk bardzo trudny!


----------

